

The Perseids are Coming - mrshoe
http://science.nasa.gov/headlines/y2009/31jul_perseids2009.htm

======
JimmyL
If you've got a DSLR: find the darkest sky you can, get a chair and some books
to balance your camera on (or a tripod), set your f-stop as low as it goes,
your exposure to 30sec, your ISO to 800, and focus to infinity - press the
release, stand back, and be amazed at what you end up with.

------
jrockway
Thanks for reminding me!

